# no signal on OTA channel



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago I lost a few OTA channels, what I get is "Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again. (V53) even though it shows the channel in the guide and lists what's up next, has a signal strength of 85, and even the progress but no pic. It's not the antenna as it works just fine on the TV itself. ...Any ideas?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Have you rebooted the TiVo?

Maybe force a connection first?

If that doesn't fix it, re-run the channel scan and report back?

-KP


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

I have done all that with no change, it shows everything about the channel, It just wont play it?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What zip-code is your TiVo set for?

-KP


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

You have an invalid channel selected in your channel list - one that is being broadcast in a different area too far away for you to receive. The reason you see a signal strength is because you have a real channel broadcasting in your area using the same physical broadcasting frequency (but probably a different channel number).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shmelvin said:


> A couple of weeks ago I lost a few OTA channels, what I get is "Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again. (V53) even though it shows the channel in the guide and lists what's up next, has a signal strength of 85, and even the progress but no pic. It's not the antenna as it works just fine on the TV itself. ...Any ideas?


V7Goose is right. Since you know where Diagnostics is located, check this. Each tuner has the Frequency and Program Number. The frequency is the physical channel and the Program Number is the sub-channel. If you supply the call letters I can lookup the information in WiKi.

Also -> North American television frequencies - Wikipedia


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Well, there may be something more insidious going on. This morning I suddenly am having a very similar problem with several channels that have been working fine for about a year. The TV tuner shows they are still there and working, but the Bolt is screwed up (some of them no video, even with strong signal, some wrong video). Channel scan verification did not fix it as It has done once in the past. Still working on this one . . .

UPDATE: Tried full Guided Setup using another local zip that should always be the same lineup - no joy. * It's looking like Bad_Rovi may be screwing up the lineups again in their infinite stupidity* (that's about the only thing that can cause this if the TV picks up the real channel with good video and PSIP info).

UPDATE 2: Checking the Diagnostics screen shows that all of the currently screwed-up channels are actually being tuned to a bogus channel. For example, even though Guide and the info data shows that I have tuned in channel 15.1, Diagnostics shows that tuner is actually tuned to 38.1. I have seen this before is past miserable tiimes when I was fighting with Bad_Rovi to fix lineups - sigh.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Now this is REALLY REALLY strange - I have two Bolts. Both are currently configured using the same zip code. One Bolt is tuning all channels just perfectly, and one has 4 channels (primary and 3 sub-channels) all tuning to an invalid channel number!

*Update: THIS part of the mystery is solved - it was a timing issue after all - I did a re-scan to verify antenna channels on the "good" box, and now those 4 channels are screwed up on that box too! Definitely a Bad_Rovi lineup problem. *(I am just leaving the original part of this post below for continuity.)

BOTH boxes did receive a message dated today, Fri 1/26 saying the Channel List Has Changed (they added another bogus channel). The one that is still working fine made the last connection this morning around 0230. The box that is not tuning correctly made the last connection this morning around 0630 when I re-ran Guided Setup, but I know it was showing tuning problems with those particular channels yesterday as well, so it is improbable that the issue is due to making a connection to the mother ship about 4 hours after the good box.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

OK, back to the OP's problem - your issue could be one of three different things:

You could have an invalid channel selected, as I stated in post #5 above.
Since you seem to be saying it USED to work and then stopped, it could be a new Bad_Rovi linup problem just as I found today.
There used to be a bug in the TiVo code that caused duplicate channels in the channel list (same logical channel number AND channel call letters). I thought I finally got this fixed about 6 months ago, just before TiVo Margaret left, but maybe it is back? If this is your problem, that bug prevents you from being able to tune in the real channel, even though it is still in the channel list and is still checked.
So here is what to check. First, look in your channel list to see if the offending channel is still shown correctly with a check next to it, and make sure no other channel with that same logical channel number is checked. You may see many channels with the same number, but as long as none of them are checked, it makes not difference (but you should never see two channels with the exact same number and call letters).

Now, if everything looks right in the channel list, go back to Live TV and select that channel from your Guide. Now open the Diagnostics screen and see if at least one tuner shows that it is tuned to that particular logical channel number.


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

I have been on the phone for over an hour with a very combative tier 1 tech support agent, who tells me no channels will work with less than 90% signal strength, which is obviously total BS. She had me do a complete re-install which seemed to make things worse. Nothing has changed, the antenna hasn't moved and when directly plugged into the TV (No Tivo) all the channels work just fine. I can watch a channel with a signal of 44 without a problem but a channel with a signal of 66 doesn't work. This makes no sense. But! Tivo is sending me a new box, so lets see what happens?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DId the local broadcasters change frequencies recently? With the recent FCC reverse auction, many broadcasters are changing frequencies this year. Or just taking the money and giving up their frequency completely and closing up shop. And until TiVo updates their info, you can't properly tune them.

I just ran into this in the DC area this week. The CW station recently moved from their higher UHF frequency to a lower UHD frequency. So I needed to do a rescan to even see the channel. But without the info being updated by TiVo, it's pretty much useless for recordings from that channel. I guess unless I made a manual recording.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Brief update on my issue - I submitted an on-line for the lineup problem yesterday. Although there has been no update to the problem report, all four of the local channels that were bad yesterday seem to be working fine for my Bolt this morning. No way of knowing if this was in response to my problem report or not.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

I am having a similar problem that started about 2 weeks ago. 

This lineup is in St. Louis, MO

Channel 24-1 through 24-5 all show correctly on the guide, but they have gotten mixed up.

24-1 and 24-2 cannot tune the channel (v53)

24-3 shows tunes in what should be on 24-1
24-4 shows 24-2
24-5 shows 24-3

All internal TV tuners still get them all correctly.

I've just submitted an online report as well.


----------



## John Bob (Feb 8, 2018)

This started happening to me on the same day that I installed Hydra. Maybe it's related, maybe not. I have to re-run channel scan, and guide setup to get them to come back, but for me it's only Fox. I can still see it when checking signal strength, channel plays fine. As soon as I go back to the guide and try and select it, it gives me the same saying, Problem with signal on this channel, blah, blah. Once I re-do it again, it will stay for what looks like a few days and then do it again. And yes, the multiple channel listings bug is back. I have to go into channel list, find the right ones, and deselect the others.


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

Tivo replaced the box and I still have the problem, plus it now sounds like a truck, so they are replacing it (Again)
Tivo tells me that all signals have to have strength of 85 - 99 in order to work, which is total BS as not one of my signals is over 84 and I get a perfect picture on anything over 50.
My issue is MeTv (44-1) it has a signal of 84 but no picture, it worked fine until about 4 weeks ago and now nothing, though as soon as I take the coax off the TiVo and put it on the TV it works fine. Tivo has absolutely no clue as to why it doesn't work. I am about ready to go back to cable as this little experiment is not really panning out.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Your problem is NOT your hardware - it is a screwed up lineup from Bad_Rovi. We have given you plenty of information in earlier replies to help you pinpoint the issue and then request a lineup correction. Have you verified that the TiVo box is actually tuning to the correct broadcast frequency? Have you verified there are no other 44-1 channels in your channel list? Do you know for a fact what both the logical display channel number and broadcast channel numbers are for that station (have you checked the FCC license database to KNOW what frequency that specific channel is using, or gotten the same information from your TV diagnostics)? Have you SLOWLY gone through all of the channels in the Antenna Signal Strength screen to see if any of them show video for that channel?

Understand that a specific digital channel is identified by three different things: the "display" channel number, such as your 44-1, the actual broadcast channel number, which may or may not be the same as the display channel (but usually not), and the actual broadcast frequency, such as "617000 KHz". The broadcast channel number and the frequency do correspond to the same thing, but the real frequency is generally not much help in troubleshooting these problems - you most often need to compare the display channel number shown in the Guide, and the broadcast channel number that is only shown in the TiVo Antenna Signal Strength screen. TiVo diagnostics unfortunately only shows you the display channel number and the true frequency in KHz. The primary channel and all sub-channels from a single broadcaster will ALL use the same broadcast channel number and frequency, even if the display channels are totally different.

Generally MeTV is not a primary channel (suggested by the xx-1 channel number), so that indicates there are probably other stations from that same broadcaster that you can find and compare. For example, in my area, MeTV is a sub-channel under Telemundo, which is primary channel 2-1 on frequency 38 (in this case, TiVo incorrectly refers to the broadcast channel number as "[Freq 38]" in their communications). MeTV is also broadcast on physical channel 38, but they use display channel 15-1 instead of the expected 2-2, and Bad_Rovi had a very hard time understanding this; I had to file a lot of problem reports and give them detailed facts proving their problem before they finally fixed it.

My horrible channel lineup from Bad_Rovi contains 15 different channels that are all defined using broadcast channel 38, but only four of them are real and display any video in the Antenna Signal Strength screen: Telemundo on 2-1, MeTV on 15-1, H&I on 29-1, and Movies! on 33-1. The other 11 BOGUS channels that are in the lineup using broadcast channel 38 are from hundreds of miles away and do not really exist in my area, but each of them will show a strong signal strength level but no video when tested. I am certain that is exactly what you are seeing.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I know that last reply is long and probably confusing, so here is the dead simple way I would diagnose the same problem:

Tune in the channel on my TV and write down the display channel, broadcast channel, *and *actual frequency from the TV diagnostics display.
Tune in the channel on the TiVo and check the TiVo Diagnostics screen for a tuner showing the same display channel number (44-1 in your case). If that channel is not showing the exact same frequency as you saw in the TV diagnostics, you have found your problem.


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks V7 goose I now have a clue 

Here are the results
Tivo = Channel 44-1 KFVV ...... TV = 44-1 KFVV
Tivo signal 85 ...... TV signal 60
TiVo Frequ 653000 ..... TV frequ 652989
Tivo Modul 8VSB ...... TV modul 8VSB
Tivo SNR 29 ...... TV SNR 31
OK I see the frequency is off, how do I fix it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shmelvin said:


> Thanks V7 goose I now have a clue
> OK I see the frequency is off, how do I fix it?


The channel's call letters? KFFV?

Physical channel 44 is 650Mhz to 656Mhz.

KFFV - Wikipedia


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

Joe, yes the call letters are KFFV
(*KFFV* is a commercial television station in Seattle, Washington, broadcasting locally on digital channel 44 as a Independent station branded as *KFFV* Television)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shmelvin said:


> Joe, yes the call letters are KFFV
> (*KFFV* is a commercial television station in Seattle, Washington, broadcasting locally on digital channel 44 as a Independent station branded as *KFFV* Television)


Looks like you have some changes.
"
Weigel Broadcasting agreed to acquire KFFV and KVOS-TV, along with KAXT-CD and KTLN-TV in San Francisco, in a $23.2 million deal on October 18, 2017. The sale was closed on January 15, 2018, with KFFV and KVOS now under Weigel ownership.

On January 17, 2018, Weigel terminated KFFV's carriage agreements with the networks aired under OTA ownership, and switched to a near-duplication of KVOS' services, with MeTV replacing Evine on channel 44.1, Movies! replacing Azteca América on 44.2, and AAT replaced by H&I on 44.3 (AAT moved to KUSE-LD4). Azteca, Cozi TV, and KBS World have yet to find new channel locations in Seattle.
"
Since it is supposed to move to ch 16, keeping up will be a challenge.


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

OK I am beginning to get somewhere now....Tivo categorically told me this is not their problem it's the broadcasters problem. So I called the broadcaster "Weigel Broadcasting" in Chicago. Apparently I am not the only one with this issue, they told me that they have had numerous complaints about this situation and they claim it is 100% a Tivo issue and Tivo knows it but has chosen at present not to respond. Weigel Broadcasting tell me it is a software issue at Tivo that needs to be updated, and as I keep saying (to Tivo) if I can get the channel on my TV then obviously the channel works!
I firmly believe this is a Tivo issue, and hopefully someone from Tivo reads this and will get off their asses and do something about it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Things look bad. Tell TiVo -> https://support.tivo.com/CreateCaseFromSupport

They don't watch this forum.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

shmelvin said:


> and as I keep saying (to Tivo) if I can get the channel on my TV then obviously the channel works!


Yup, that's the proof.

It seems like your issue is almost exactly like what happened here at the end of 2016 when Telemundo bought the licenses for one of our local broadcasters that used to handle Fox. TiVo was intransigent with me, too, when I insisted they fix it, but eventually we got it fixed.
They can, and DID finally take care of it.

The best I can advise is that you repeatedly fill out the online form to request a lineup change (that bypasses the morons at customer support and goes directly to the team that can fix it). The form does not really have the specific format for this problem, but fill it out as best you can, then type EVERYTHING you really need to say in the comments. Monitor the open problem on tivo.com, watching for any change in status or request for additional information. If they close the problem without fixing it, update the old one with a nasty comment about their refusal to do their job, then submit a new request again! And do remember to make a note of the problem number you see in the confirmation after you submit it - that is the only way you can follow up on it.

THIS is the correct link (do not use the customer support link posted earlier):
Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

Here goes nothing....

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. We have assigned *Case Number 07723988* to your support issue. We are actively working to resolve your support request and will have more information for you as quickly as possible.


----------



## Bucket73521 (Apr 29, 2017)

I've had a lineup issue with To Be Announced in the guide. Can't get it resolved. I bought the Roamio OTA April 2017. Now almost a year later not fixed. In October a repack was preformed and several channel frequencies were changed. Some channels has the lineup and a very strong signal with no video or audio, on the wrong frequency. A strong signal and video, audio, but no lineup. My FOX channel is display channel 18.1 and I receive signal from two translator towers. The tower in LOS six miles at 295 degrees is K32IC frequency 32 with the lineup. The other tower thirty miles at 250 degrees K20JB frequency 20 also has the lineup. But the sub channels, 18.2, 18.3, 18.4 don't have the lineup on frequency 32. They do have the line up on frequency 20.
I live in southwest Oklahoma, very flat no mountains, or trees. I'm not a tech, but I know from TVFOOL and RABBITEARS.INFO the tower six miles has the display channel 3.1 NBC with a frequency 25, 43, and 29. Frequency 25 has never had video, audio, but 43 did until the repack. I had the lineup on channel 3.1, 3.2, 3.3, 3.4 with video, audio, on frequency 43. After the repack the frequency changed to 29. I contacted tivo support and they added K43KS29-D but no lineup. Channels 3.1 and 18.1 with sub channels are translated from the same tower. The frequencies that don't have any video or audio also show very strong signals.
Shmelvin have you tried going into the signal strength and see if some of your channels have video, audio? I ask this because I get several display channels that are the same with different frequencies. Good luck getting support to do anything. I've had at least fifteen case numbers in the last year.


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

Here's my latest salvo with the idiots at Tivo...

Hello S

Thank you for providing your account information so we can assist you with your concerns. This is to inform you that I will be your point of contact to address your concerns in case 07738644. I will be contacting you on today 02/23/2018 at 02:00 PM - 04:00 PM PST so we can discuss this further.

Sincerely,

Teri
TiVo Customer Support
Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. - 5:00 pm, Pacific Time
www.tivo.com

I have called him repeatedly and all I get is a voicemail loop and no return call. then to add insult to injury they told me they could not send an RGA label as they were having technical difficulties so they sent me a barcode and told me to take it to a fedex office and they would scan it and print a label....WRONG....the fedex office said they do not do that I would need to provide a proper label. Can you imagine how pissed off I am after schlepping all over town just to find out these clowns are as usual clueless....I TRULY HATE TIVO


----------



## dirtsy (Oct 29, 2017)

This issue has the same symptoms I had during the first phase of the OTA re-pack in my market right around Jan 8. Might I suggest: Restart Box...Repeat Guided Setup...then go to Channel List...You will see multiple entries for the same channel number..ie, there are two 24.1's...select them both.

This does not fix the guide issues, that took about a month in my market to get the guide straightened out, but from this I was able to at least tune to the channel I was looking to view and I was able to set up manual recordings.


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

I have no problem with the guide, its all the channels that are listed on the guide that have no picture (or sound). I also have multiple entries of the same channel but only one will have a picture (if I'm lucky)


----------



## Bucket73521 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have channels that has the guide info without audio or video. Today one channel and the three sub channels was fixed. I had 3-1, K43KS with guide info but without audio or video. Now I also have K29KS on 3-1. Frequency 29 is what 3-1 and sub channels get video and audio on. Now if I can get the other five corrected. I sent lineup support a good job, message and ask if they could work on 4-1, and 9-1. I get 4-1 on frequency 34 so I think the call letters should be K34KE not K35KE. I get 9-1 on frequency 35 and call letters should be K35JJ not K34JJ.. Like you I get a strong signal on 4-1 K35 KE with the guide but without audio or video. Same with 9-1 with K34JJ., lineup with no sound or picture. 4-1 is NBC and 9-1 is CBS.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

shmelvin said:


> I have no problem with the guide, its all the channels that are listed on the guide that have no picture (or sound). I also have multiple entries of the same channel but only one will have a picture (if I'm lucky)


Uncheck the ones that are not valid for your area.

Scott


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

shmelvin said:


> I have called him repeatedly and all I get is a voicemail loop and no return call. then to add insult to injury they told me they could not send an RGA label as they were having technical difficulties so they sent me a barcode and told me to take it to a fedex office and they would scan it and print a label....WRONG....the fedex office said they do not do that I would need to provide a proper label. Can you imagine how pissed off I am after schlepping all over town just to find out these clowns are as usual clueless....I TRULY HATE TIVO


Frankly that should of said "Rovi" since that is the *real* problem (with TiVo being 2nd) as it was 8 or so years ago when they screwed all the Sony DVR owners (among others).


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

shmelvin said:


> I have no problem with the guide, its all the channels that are listed on the guide that have no picture (or sound). I also have multiple entries of the same channel but only one will have a picture (if I'm lucky)


I know this thread has been quiet for almost two weeks, but I just had to comment on your statement (that contains wrong information):

If you have channels in the Guide that do not have picture or sound, then it is because either the TiVo Lineup is wrong or probably because you still have some channels checked that do not exist in your area.

You do NOT have multiple entries from the same channel! Not possible. What you have done is select multiple DIFFERENT channels in the channel list that you just THINK are the same channel. Only one of them should be checked. (Or possibly you have your Guide set to display "ALL Channels" instead of "My Channels".)


----------



## dirtsy (Oct 29, 2017)

V7Goose said:


> If you have channels in the Guide that do not have picture or sound, then it is because either the TiVo Lineup is wrong or probably because you still have some channels checked that do not exist in your area.
> 
> You do NOT have multiple entries from the same channel! Not possible. What you have done is select multiple DIFFERENT channels in the channel list that you just THINK are the same channel. Only one of them should be checked. (Or possibly you have your Guide set to display "ALL Channels" instead of "My Channels".)


Yes and no. As I posted earlier, in the Channel List (not the Guide), during my initial repack transition, which happened all in one day, but took about a month to get straightened out on my TiVo, I had multiple options for 24-1, 24-2, 10-1, 10-2, etc.

The frequency repack is due to channels changing actual frequencies...i.e. 24-1 used to be on frequency 27, after the repack 24-1 is now on frequency 35. The channel list has two entries mapped for 24-1, one entry on the list is mapped to frequency 27 the other entry on the list is mapped to frequency 35. It took a few weeks to a month for the channel list to get straightened out and the appropriate guide data to be assigned.


----------



## shmelvin (Aug 25, 2017)

Well it took a lot of pressure but they finally came through and with help from the broadcaster solved the problem.....the case is closed and the result satisfactory.


----------



## dreh0605 (Sep 24, 2017)

I know this post is several months old. What is BAD_ROVI and how does one fix it? I have a Tivo Bolt which has been flawless for a few years. Now, since sunday, I cannot tune one & only one channel in Dallas. WFAA 8-1 on frequency 8. Gets the V53 error. Have been unable to resolve.


----------



## dreh0605 (Sep 24, 2017)

gfdngfbdfs said:


> 12


OK, @gfdngfbdfs, I don't get the 12s & 21s.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Rovi bought TiVo back at the end of 2016, and the world of TiVo channel lineups and quality Guide information has been hell for many of us ever since - problems literally started almost immediately, ESPECIALLY for customers who live in rural areas. Unfortunately there is not a danged thing you can do to 'fix' BAD_ROVI unless you have enough money to buy the company and operate it with some intelligence. 

Your only option is to submit a lineup change request and/or call customer un-support and whine about their poor service. Being in Dallas, there are lots of other TiVo customers there who have probably already contacted them about that problem, so it should eventually get fixed if you just wait. If you have not done a channel re-scan or verification, you should try that first.


----------



## dreh0605 (Sep 24, 2017)

@V7Goose Thanks for the response. I reached out to my local nextdoor.com neighborhood and though only a couple of folks responded, it seems at the moment I'm alone with this problem. I've done more channel scans in the last couple of days than I did in the previous couple of years. It's just odd that one channel won't come in (it used to, no problem) but the guide info is all correct.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Very common for the Guide to look correct, but the actual channel details in the lineup to be somehow screwed, ESPECIALLY with changes due to the on-going FCC channel repack. But it is NOT common for this to only affect one person! I have seen a situation or two where I lost reception on one channel, and a re-scan fixed it. And I have seen many reports where users reported that a problem like this was fixed by re-running GS, but I still cannot see how this should only be affecting one user if it is a TiVo problem.

Check the channel frequency shown on a TV when connected directly to the antenna (should be found somewhere in system settings). Then tune the TiVo to the same channel and check the frequency shown in the System Information | Diagnostics screen for that tuner. Does it show the exact same information that the TV does? What is the signal strength and SNR? A Bolt generally needs a signal strength of about 40% to receive a channel (as shown on the Antenna Signal Strength display), but you cannot directly compare the numbers between two different devices - it is just a relative indication of strong vs. weak signal.

Note that a TV is not dependent on any external data to receive a channel - if the signal is out there, it will display it. Not so with a TiVo - Your TiVo box cannot receive a channel unless the mother ship properly codes the channel details in their lineup and downloads it to your box (that is an overly simplified statement, but not worth the additional details here). The fact that all your neighbors that have a TiVo should be using the same channel lineup from the mother ship is why this should not be just your problem.

Maybe that station was marginal for you all along, and something changed to just push it too low for reception? If I recall from when I lived there, the WFAA transmitter tower was in the mid-cities area somewhere along I-20 and totally away from any of the other stations' towers, so perhaps your antenna position is not optimized for that signal direction? Call the station and ask if anything has recently changed with their broadcast signal, specifically including frequency or tower location or signal strength.


----------



## Bucket73521 (Apr 29, 2017)

shmelvin said:


> A couple of weeks ago I lost a few OTA channels, what I get is "Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again. (V53) even though it shows the channel in the guide and lists what's up next, has a signal strength of 85, and even the progress but no pic. It's not the antenna as it works just fine on the TV itself. ...Any ideas?


 I have a channel that was lost. An independent 43/22 out of Oklahoma City 43 is tuned channel and 22 is frequency. I have conflicting channel 6/22 from Wichita Falls Tx. Check if after the repack you may have a conflict.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bucket73521 said:


> I have a channel that was lost. An independent 43/22 out of Oklahoma City 43 is tuned channel and 22 is frequency. I have conflicting channel 6/22 from Wichita Falls Tx. Check if after the repack you may have a conflict.


You're replying to a post from last year. Check post 35 - it's fixed. Also, the OP has a new thread: Nvidia Shield


----------



## Wendomania (Dec 13, 2020)

V7Goose said:


> I know that last reply is long and probably confusing, so here is the dead simple way I would diagnose the same problem:
> 
> Tune in the channel on my TV and write down the display channel, broadcast channel, *and *actual frequency from the TV diagnostics display.
> Tune in the channel on the TiVo and check the TiVo Diagnostics screen for a tuner showing the same display channel number (44-1 in your case). If that channel is not showing the exact same frequency as you saw in the TV diagnostics, you have found your problem.


V7Goose, I have this exact problem. I have been reading your posts and educating myself on where to find the information you posted for the channel that's getting no signal (and the message 'prob with the signal on this channel... V53').
I am stuck and hoping you can help. The channel not receiving a signal was fine until this year 2020. As of 7/2019 I am OTA and I love it too. WTH was I paying for with cable? A headache and a few shows I can stream. TiVO is my favorite and all OTA channels work perfectly except CBS 2-1 (I do like to record CBS Sunday Morning).

I hope I provided the necessary info. So you can help me with this problem.
The display channel is 2-1 on the TV and TiVo
The broadcast channel is KUTV2 on the TV and KUTVDT on the TiVo
The frequency is 34 on the TV and TiVo (however I am confused about another frequency displayed in TiVo Diagnostics that reads 593000KHz for this channel)
-I looked at KUTV on Wikipedia and there's no changes since 2017, but don't know really what to look for here.
-I have rebooted TiVo many times
-I rescanned for channels and it adds 2-1 KUTVDT (checked) and 34-1 KUTVDT (unchecked). I have flipflopped the checkmarks to see if the 34-1 works and it doesn't. They were both checked when I first looked and that's when I rebooted, deleted all channels, and rescanned).
-I have a TiVo Series 4 and it works great. When this problem started happening I thought it was hardware, but your posts helped me see it isn't.
-I have 2 Tuners. I was a little confused about these, but basically how I understood it is....
I hit LiveTV and switch from one tuner to another and made sure both tuners weren't on 2-1 and even moved both tuners to a different channel and then one back to 2-1.

What do you think the problem could be? I appreciate all your posts to get me this far. Thank you for being so smart.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

KUTV is one of 2 channels in the market that didn't change frequencies when everyone else did, so you are right, nothing has changed since we went HD.

If you can get the other channels in the market, you should be able to get 2 just fine, as they are all broadcast from the same antenna on the Oquirrh Mountains (except possible 4 and 30, but they are just one peak south of the rest of them)
Unless you live on the extreme west side of the Salt Lake valley, or parts of Utah and Davis county.

KUTV has been turning down power on their transmitter a couple times in the past month to work on the antenna, so it could be related to that.

I can get all the channels great on my TiVo's, except 5 for some reason, I'm assuming it's frequency related, as I live in the center of an apartment building.

My first guess is maybe try a different antenna, or maybe try peaking it?
Is it an indoor or outdoor? how high is it mounted?


----------



## Wendomania (Dec 13, 2020)

phox_mulder said:


> KUTV is one of 2 channels in the market that didn't change frequencies when everyone else did, so you are right, nothing has changed since we went HD.
> 
> If you can get the other channels in the market, you should be able to get 2 just fine, as they are all broadcast from the same antenna on the Oquirrh Mountains (except possible 4 and 30, but they are just one peak south of the rest of them)
> Unless you live on the extreme west side of the Salt Lake valley, or parts of Utah and Davis county.
> ...


Thanks for the help. It is an indoor/outdoor antenna installed inside just below the roof in my spacious attic by a certified handyman who used to work in a job dealing with the towers and knew right where the towers are on the Oquirrh mountains. I live in a house in Sugarhouse. I don't know what 'peaking' an antenna is.
All channels have worked great for a year and the only channel not working is 2. When I first noticed the problem a couple of months ago Channel 2 was coming in and I could watch it, but it would cut out about every 3 words. I don't watch it that much so I thought it would resolve itself. Then I noticed anything I recorded on channel 2 would have that same cutting out thing. Also, I can easily switch between watching live TV on my TiVo AND on my smart TV and channel 2 works fine on the TV itself. It just does not work on the TiVo so that tells me the antenna is fine. That's why I thought it was a hardware issue when this first started. 
Since the problem started I never get a stable signal on channel 2. It literally goes from 0 to 100 and then starts all over again and I get the V53 error.
I'm hoping it's the powering off of their transmitter to fix an antenna that is the problem.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Peaking the antenna, moving it slightly left-right, up-down and see if reception improves.
See if the handyman can come back and make sure things didn't shift, connections loosened, etc.

Sugarhouse shouldn't have any issues receiving.
Any new construction gone up in the past couple of months that may be blocking your signal?


----------

